# Thursday Night Drinks. Calabar, The Address Downtown Dubai, 25th November



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all,

Sorry, a bit late this week. Nevertheless, who are up for another Thursday Night Drinks (tomorrow)? We will meet at the outdoor terrace of the Calabar at the Address Downtown Dubai Hotel 9 p.m. onwards. This is a great place for a well-deserved drink after a hard week at work or to celebrate the start of your weekend!  Not to mention that I can literally stumble to and from that place, for a change 

Anyway, I know that there are a few regulars waiting for this post and I expect them to join. But as always, we want to make this an open event for Dubai newcomers and seasoned expats alike. The group is normally very diverse, so there's no reason for you not to join! 

Please do join if you want, but make sure to send me (or any of the regulars, if you happen to know them) a PM so that we can let you know where, when and who.

Hope to see you tomorrow!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

This is a great place for a well-deserved drink after a hard week at work or to celebrate the start of your weekend! 

I'm in!! If anyone has earned her (soft) drink at the end of a hard week it is me!! 

See ya all tomorrow.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't make it tomorrow! Hope you all have fun!


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry, a bit late this week. Nevertheless, who are up for another Thursday Night Drinks (tomorrow)? We will meet at the outdoor terrace of the Calabar at the Address Downtown Dubai Hotel 9 p.m. onwards. This is a great place for a well-deserved drink after a hard week at work or to celebrate the start of your weekend!  Not to mention that I can literally stumble to and from that place, for a change
> 
> ...


Nate and I may stop by tomorrow after dinner at Harry's Place, but we are unsure since we are cabbing it from the greens - it might take awhile and we might decide to go home. im not sure how to PM sorries


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I can't make it tomorrow! Hope you all have fun!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> We will meet at the outdoor terrace of the Calabar at the Address Downtown Dubai Hotel 9 p.m. onwards.


Count me in. Whats the dress code? Id imagine dress up right? (Im a huge fan of shorts and sandals, haha, so i try to avoid dressing up whenever possible) 

Looking forward to seeing you guys again. On a side note, I got a chance to see ... dammit, whats the name, Barstari? No... Le Meridien has a beach bar, forget the name, but it is freaking COOL! Literally youre on the beach having drinks and there are sofas and beds everywhere to sit. Wouldnt be a bad place to consider in the future for those of you that like to dance as they are playing live music. Im a bit upset I cant remember the name. Oh well.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Count me in. Whats the dress code? Id imagine dress up right? (Im a huge fan of shorts and sandals, haha, so i try to avoid dressing up whenever possible)
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you guys again. On a side note, I got a chance to see ... dammit, whats the name, Barstari? No... Le Meridien has a beach bar, forget the name, but it is freaking COOL! Literally youre on the beach having drinks and there are sofas and beds everywhere to sit. Wouldnt be a bad place to consider in the future for those of you that like to dance as they are playing live music. Im a bit upset I cant remember the name. Oh well.


It's Barasti and there were a bunch of forumers there last weekend doing exactly what you described


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It's Barasti and there were a bunch of forumers there last weekend doing exactly what you described


So I heard! And I didnt make it, booooo. Im lame. I really wish Id come out for that.

To recap though, whats the expat calendar for the week? Thursday Address Bar, Saturday is Ipshis thing, Friday we are postponing the Thanksgiving thing until we can settle things up a bit and find a good place. So any replacement plans for Friday?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> To recap though, whats the expat calendar for the week? Thursday Address Bar, Saturday is Ipshis thing, Friday we are postponing the Thanksgiving thing until we can settle things up a bit and find a good place. So any replacement plans for Friday?


should do the recap on a separate thread so this one doesn't get sidetracked!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Nate and I may stop by tomorrow after dinner at Harry's Place, but we are unsure since we are cabbing it from the greens - it might take awhile and we might decide to go home. im not sure how to PM sorries


It should not be to hard to get to downtown Dubai from the Greens. 20 min by taxi if the traffic is o.k. Your PM (Private Messaging) should be activated after your 5th post on this forum. It'll take a few hours, but after that you'll be enabled to send private message to all forum members. It's very easy to use and very similar to e-mail...


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> It should not be to hard to get to downtown Dubai from the Greens. 20 min by taxi if the traffic is o.k. Your PM (Private Messaging) should be activated after your 5th post on this forum. It'll take a few hours, but after that you'll be enabled to send private message to all forum members. It's very easy to use and very similar to e-mail...


Great! sounds good to me  We aren't sure if we are going to stick around Harry's after dinner or not, but we are looking forward to meeting everyone and having some fun times


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Great! sounds good to me  We aren't sure if we are going to stick around Harry's after dinner or not, but we are looking forward to meeting everyone and having some fun times


Andrea, where in the States are you guys from? Chicago here.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It's Barasti and there were a bunch of forumers there last weekend doing exactly what you described


Hey you...! What goes on in Barasti stays in Barasti. That was M E S S Y! :clap2:

But hey that was a week ago - see you at the Address


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Guys and gals, I've booked a table for the Thursday Night Drinks tomorrow under my name 8.30 onwards. 

For the ones joining for drinks first time: do send me a private message so that I can give you my phone number. But since we have a pre-booked table this time :-D you can also ask the Calabar for Marcel (and booking reference 31214) and they should be able to help you out.

I'll see all of you tomorrow then!


----------



## Greenbean (Nov 23, 2010)

i'm in


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

hopefully will make it this time  , see ya all tomorrow


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

bluester said:


> Hey you...! What goes on in Barasti stays in Barasti. That was M E S S Y! :clap2:
> 
> But hey that was a week ago - see you at the Address


Hey bluester!!! that "what happens in barasti, stays in barasti" was our group's tagline for the wicked girls night we had out there last week... how did you find out?? That's one crazy coincidence... or did you see our pics somewhere?? 

:focus::focus:

But yes Marcel, as per our agreement, I will be there


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry, a bit late this week. Nevertheless, who are up for another Thursday Night Drinks (tomorrow)? We will meet at the outdoor terrace of the Calabar at the Address Downtown Dubai Hotel 9 p.m. onwards. This is a great place for a well-deserved drink after a hard week at work or to celebrate the start of your weekend!  Not to mention that I can literally stumble to and from that place, for a change
> 
> ...


sorry, can't make it. it's very far for me, and i don't see the point of paying for the taxi more than i would pay for the drinks. 

as for the book club on sat., i have to be in the office at 8 the following day. driving to and from the dubai mall at and after 9 p.m. would seriously interfere with my bedtime routine. 

hope you all have fun, and raise one for me too


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

cami said:


> sorry, can't make it. it's very far for me, and i don't see the point of paying for the taxi more than i would pay for the drinks.
> 
> as for the book club on sat., i have to be in the office at 8 the following day. driving to and from the dubai mall at and after 9 p.m. would seriously interfere with my bedtime routine.
> 
> hope you all have fun, and raise one for me too


which end of town are you in Cami?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> which end of town are you in Cami?


the gardens, jebel ali.

it's difficult for me to get to the dubai mall in the evenings. last time i joined the other forum users at karma cafe, it took the taxi driver 45 mins from my place to the address. very booooooooooooooooring, and it killed my mood for the night. so i'd rather go and have fun in places closer to my turf here.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

we are in Deira so I feel your pain... 

I was going to say I was thinking of organising some (cheap!) fun nights down this end of town.. but that doesn't much help you does it? 

For us it is the same problem.. If the metro is closed by the time we leave the 70+dhs taxi adds a LOT to the night!


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry, a bit late this week. Nevertheless, who are up for another Thursday Night Drinks (tomorrow)? We will meet at the outdoor terrace of the Calabar at the Address Downtown Dubai Hotel 9 p.m. onwards. This is a great place for a well-deserved drink after a hard week at work or to celebrate the start of your weekend!  Not to mention that I can literally stumble to and from that place, for a change
> 
> ...



joining and bringing a friend


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

blue01 said:


> joining and bringing a friend


Heck yeah! Looking forward to hangin out again! See ya guys there.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> we are in Deira so I feel your pain...
> 
> I was going to say I was thinking of organising some (cheap!) fun nights down this end of town.. but that doesn't much help you does it?
> 
> For us it is the same problem.. If the metro is closed by the time we leave the 70+dhs taxi adds a LOT to the night!



Just to clarify. There's no such thing as a preferred location for the Thursday Night Drinks. We're trying to organise the Thursday night drinks at alternate locations, so that sometimes it will be close to your place and (of course) sometimes it will be a bit further away. We've been in the Marina quite a bit lately, so upon request we planned one in the Downtown Area this time. It is unfortunately impossible to always reduce travelling time for everybody...however it's always worth checking if you could share transport with somebody who lives close to you. A lot of regulars do that actually...

And of course we're open for suggestions in other parts of town


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

yes ... rochelle and I should organise something in bur dubai after going through a rigorous checking and rechecking of the un-shadiness of the venue


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

cami said:


> the gardens, jebel ali.
> 
> it's difficult for me to get to the dubai mall in the evenings. last time i joined the other forum users at karma cafe, it took the taxi driver 45 mins from my place to the address. very booooooooooooooooring, and it killed my mood for the night. so i'd rather go and have fun in places closer to my turf here.


Cami, I wish youd said something. Lots of people live in the same area, including myself. I was over at Discovery Gardens. Might be a good idea for future reference for people to split cabs or whatever... We did that with Ann and Hasmik and someone else... and worked out great and cheap for all. 

Im over at JLT now, but if you feel like splitting the cab (or anyone else in this area) please let me know... at least save some money.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

ipshi said:


> yes ... rochelle and I should organise something in bur dubai after going through a rigorous checking and rechecking of the un-shadiness of the venue


The shadier the better! :spy:


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Just to clarify. There's no such thing as a preferred location for the Thursday Night Drinks. We're trying to organise the Thursday night drinks at alternate locations, so that sometimes it will be close to your place and (of course) sometimes it will be a bit further away. We've been in the Marina quite a bit lately, so upon request we planned one in the Downtown Area this time. It is unfortunately impossible to always reduce travelling time for everybody...however it's always worth checking if you could share transport with somebody who lives close to you. A lot of regulars do that actually...
> 
> And of course we're open for suggestions in other parts of town


I know.. though it has been down that end since I joined the forum the closest being downtown (which is still a decent cab fare to Deira).  

I am aware there are a few of us down this end who are happy to do our own thing  (which of course anyone would be welcome to join in on!) It may not even be drinks and we wont usurp the Thursday night thing  we might go with the vacant fridays


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> I know.. though it has been down that end since I joined the forum the closest being downtown (which is still a decent cab fare to Deira).
> 
> I am aware there are a few of us down this end who are happy to do our own thing  (which of course anyone would be welcome to join in on!) It may not even be drinks and we wont usurp the Thursday night thing  we might go with the vacant fridays


For the record, if its NOT drinks, I am renting a car and would love to meet up even if its just for a quick bite to eat, to do some window shopping or coffee. Unfortunately, I am not currently employed, so my whole morning and afternoon are spent alone. (Dont worry, Im not broke or poor, just not currently working haha). 

So I dont mind driving wherever just to hang out for a bit and get to know people. You never know what cool friendships might arise when you meet new people. So please, feel free to add me, pm me or whatever if youre in a similar situation!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Cool Nightshadow sounds great.. My days are much the same  

I think you are coming to book club on Sat anyway? but will definitley post anything on the forum  Next week is 7s so thats probably out (hubbys work is kindly shouting us) but we could do something of a weeknight evening or similar.. I will post something after Saturday.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Cool Nightshadow sounds great.. My days are much the same
> 
> I think you are coming to book club on Sat anyway? but will definitley post anything on the forum  Next week is 7s so thats probably out (hubbys work is kindly shouting us) but we could do something of a weeknight evening or similar.. I will post something after Saturday.


I think I have the soul of a "backpacker" that got stuck living the professional career-corporate lifestyle. I find myself traveling more and more as much as I can and youve no idea how exciting and interesting it is for me, to meet people from other countries and cultures. I see youre from NZ and certainly cant wait to meet you guys and hear stories about how things are back home. 

So we will see you guys at book club if you dont make it tonight.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Tempting ...


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> I think I have the soul of a "backpacker" that got stuck living the professional career-corporate lifestyle. I find myself traveling more and more as much as I can and youve no idea how exciting and interesting it is for me, to meet people from other countries and cultures. I see youre from NZ and certainly cant wait to meet you guys and hear stories about how things are back home.
> 
> So we will see you guys at book club if you dont make it tonight.


Us kiwis are VERY foreign and exotic *nods wisely* 

Have fun everyone tonight. I am in recoup mode anyways so tonight would've been out no matter the location!  

looking forward to seeing some of you on Sat!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> For the record, if its NOT drinks, I am renting a car and would love to meet up even if its just for a quick bite to eat, to do some window shopping or coffee. Unfortunately, I am not currently employed, so my whole morning and afternoon are spent alone. (Dont worry, Im not broke or poor, just not currently working haha).
> 
> So I dont mind driving wherever just to hang out for a bit and get to know people. You never know what cool friendships might arise when you meet new people. So please, feel free to add me, pm me or whatever if youre in a similar situation!


And don't forget, you're very welcome on the Thursday night for coke-lights as well


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

"If" I make it ... will definately have coke lights ... 



MarcelDH said:


> And don't forget, you're very welcome on the Thursday night for coke-lights as well


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Cami, I wish youd said something. Lots of people live in the same area, including myself. I was over at Discovery Gardens. Might be a good idea for future reference for people to split cabs or whatever... We did that with Ann and Hasmik and someone else... and worked out great and cheap for all.
> 
> Im over at JLT now, but if you feel like splitting the cab (or anyone else in this area) please let me know... at least save some money.


thanks a lot! i'll take you up on the offer some other time. i think i'm already in the mood for a flannel-pyjamas-chicken-soup-and-cat-purring-on-my-lap-while-washing-brains-in-front-of-the-tv type of night


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ipshi said:


> yes ... rochelle and I should organise something in bur dubai after going through a rigorous checking and rechecking of the un-shadiness of the venue


If you are looking for venues for North of the Creek, may I make some suggestions?

Irish Village or The Cellar at the Aviation Club
Warehouse at Airport Meridian
Boardwalk or QD's nr the Creek Golf Club

All have outside seating so ideal for this cooler weather.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would be keen for tonight except I haven't had a beer in a while despite having a few six packs at home waiting to be consumed and I got pretty drunk last time I went out for drinks here.

Now I could come and have something non-alcoholic but I don't think I could stop myself from drinking when others are doing the same!


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

QDs is such an awesome place for shisha and drinks  , anyway Guys I am coming from nahda , if anybody is on the way need a ride and have no issues with engine noise " I am coming with a Jeep  " , pm me .

cheers


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I live there too! the "wrong" side of Dubai that is! I can see Sahara center from my place, not that that is a good thing! Perhaps next time though


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Just got a call from the hotel on how I wanted the bean bags and sofas arranged. This is going to be a good one!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG!! beanbags?? now im really excited!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

D'oh! I so want to see this but I just committed to a family thing! beanbags, sofas and booze? what more could you ask for!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ugh, exhauuuuustedd! Just walking in the door, 5:00 am-ish. Great time, Marcel great gathering man. Absolutely fantastic. Im too drunk and tired to say much more, thanks for the wonderful moments guys. Andrew, had a great chat, Anna great seeing ya again and awesome meeting the new peeps. 

Cheers.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

good night then


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Had such a great time guys , see ya next weekend


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Have just been able to wake up... 'nuff said!

Thanks again to everyone!! Now that's how we start a weekend!!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys...that was another unforgettable one


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Thanks guys...that was another unforgettable one


Thank you for organising it in such a great location.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

PM me / email me if anyone wants copies of the pics we took!  
Oh and guys, please keep the story about my going to the  a secret... last thing I need is the whole forum making fun! :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

You do realise that now your making sure everybody wants to find out...

and by the way... i thought you were going to send us all the pics? Whats up with the ask-and-you-shall-receive attitude?!?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wondering if any of you would be interested in supporting a good cause. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ite-lounge-event-1st-december-good-cause.html


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hmmmmm! you went to the ladies bathroom? Or to get a manicure/pedicure? Or both!


----------

